# Need help in Gathering information on HGVC club resorts



## alwysonvac (May 21, 2017)

Please help us gather current information on HGVC managed and/or affiliated resorts *that have different features/rules than the traditional HGVC "developed" resorts *(see link for Club Rules) Please provide as much information as you can.

Here's the list I came up with.
(1) Resort Name
(2) Resort Website
(3) Resort Club Rules / Guide
(4) HOA Documentation / News
(5) Resale department
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted)
(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation
(8) Developer/Partnership company
(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort.
(10) Any other details that you think would be useful

Here are some of the features with the traditional HGVC Developed Resort

single deed week
Maintenance Fee due in January (Annually or EOY )
HGVC membership mandatory (annual HGVC club fee)
Single HGVC account for all HGVC weeks (direct from the developer and resale)
All purchases (direct from the developer and resale) have full access to Club resorts, Club Partner Perks (cruise, air, etc) and Honor point conversions
Home resort booking is not required
Points automatically available in HGVC account (Annually or EOY)
Three major booking windows:  home week, club and open season
Banking (aka "saved") and borrowing (no prepayment of maintenance fees required)
Affiliated with RCI exchange company (include with HGVC membership)

CLUB RESORTS - http://www.hgv.com/wp-content/uploads/development/xdevelopment-map.jpg

Property Name / Ownership(1) / Location / Units
*Hilton Grand Vacations (U.S.)*
HGVClub at SeaWorld Orlando _Developed _Orlando, FL 516
HGVClub at Tuscany Village_ Developed_ Orlando, FL 440
Parc Soleil by HGVClub _Developed_ Orlando, FL 312
Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service(2)_ Orlando, FL 226
HGVClub at McAlpin—Ocean Plaza _Developed_ Miami Beach, FL 52
HGVClub at the Flamingo _Developed_ Las Vegas, NV 200
HGVClub on Paradise _Developed_ Las Vegas, NV 232
HGVClub on the Boulevard _Developed _Las Vegas, NV 714
HGVClub at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas(3) _Developed _Las Vegas, NV 205
Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service _Las Vegas, NV 1,200
HGVClub at Hilton Hawaiian Village—The Lagoon Tower _Developed _Honolulu, HI 236
HGVClub at Hilton Hawaiian Village—The Kalia Tower _Developed_ Honolulu, HI 72
Grand Waikikian by HGVClub _Developed_ Honolulu, HI 331
Hokulani Waikiki by HGVClub(3) _Developed _Honolulu, HI 143
The Grand Islander by HGVClub _Developed _Honolulu, HI 417 
Kohala Suites by HGVClub _Developed _Waikoloa, HI 120
Kings’ Land by HGVClub _Developed _Waikoloa, HI 435
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort _Collection _Waikoloa, HI 172
The Hilton Club—New York _Developed_ New York, NY 127
West 57th Street by Hilton Club _Developed_ New York, NY 166
The District by Hilton Club _Developed_ Washington, DC 108
Ocean Oak Resort by HGVClub _Fee-for-service_ Hilton Head, SC 125 
HGVClub at Anderson Ocean Club _Fee-for-service_ Myrtle Beach, SC 172
Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_ Myrtle Beach, SC 220
Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_ Park City, UT 83
Valdoro Mountain Lodge _Collection_ Breckenridge, CO 70
HGVClub at MarBrisa(3) _Fee-for-service_ Carlsbad, CA 180
The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 14
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 10
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 4
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 56
Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 12
South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 24
Casa Ybel Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 74
Hurricane House Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 15
Sanibel Cottages Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 28
Tortuga Beach Club Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 54
Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort _Collection _Ft. Myers Beach, FL 42
The Charter Club of Marco Beach _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 80
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 96
Club Regency of Marco Island _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 32
The Surf Club of Marco _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 44
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort _Collection _Hutchinson Island, FL 30

*Hilton International Grand Vacations (non-U.S.)*
HGVClub at Coylumbridge _Developed _Scotland 61
HGVClub at Craigendarroch Suites _Developed_ Scotland 32
HGVClub at Craigendarroch Lodge _Developed _Scotland 99
HGVClub at Dunkeld _Developed _Scotland 22
HGVClub at Borgo alle Vigne _Fee-for-service _Italy 31​_*(1) *Fee-for-service and collection properties are properties that were funded and constructed by a third-party developer. Collection properties are properties that were contributed by a third party during Hilton’s joint venture with Grand Vacations. A developed property is a property that was funded and constructed by Hilton Grand Vacations. Hilton Grand Vacations also manages the operation of the developed properties._
_*(2)* We will acquire 20 units at this property as part of a just-in-time arrangement._
_*(3)* Property sub-managed by a third party._
​Termination of affiliate agreements

"End of club intrawest affiliation" (Jan 2016 thread) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237909
"Shell Island Beach Club No Longer Managed by HGVC" (April 2009 thread) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95230
"Any Sunset Cove (Marco Island) Owners?" (Jan 2014 thread) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205142
_NOTE 1: HGVC membership is unavailable at Sunset Cove and Shell Island Beach Club on resale and direct purchases. Existing HGVC members were grandfathered when the affiliation agreement was terminated.
NOTE 2: Club Intrawest was an internal exchange agreement._​


----------



## alwysonvac (May 21, 2017)

Updated my post to reference the property descriptions HGVC used in their Form 10 Filing (_Fee-for-service properties, Collection properties and Developed properties)._


----------



## alwysonvac (May 23, 2017)

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT AND/OR ADD*

(1) Resort Name -* Fiesta Americana Vacation Club Resorts*
(2) Website - http://www.favc.com/
(3) Club Rules / Guides 

FAVC Regular Members: https://portal.favc.com/Style_FAVC/GS/GS_FAVC_Nuevos_en.pdf
FAVC Master Members: https://portal.favc.com/Style_FAVC/GS/GS_FAVC_Master_Nuevos_en.pdf
(4) HOA Documentation / News - tbd
(5) Resale department - tbd
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted) - internal trade into a subset of HGVC resorts (see Member Guide)
(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation - RCI
(8) Developer/Partnership company - Posadas http://www.posadas.com/en/web/marcas
(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort - tbd

Here are some comments made in a 2013 thread. Don't know if anything changed


AZAkiMom said:


> FAVC is great depending on what you use it for...
> 
> I have been reading the thread on FAVC and it seems many people don't like it.  As for our family, we love it!  We purchased FAVC resale a couple years ago for practically nothing ($1000 and first year MF plus all transfer fees paid) for a 5000 point annual contract plus 3400 carryover points, expiring 2048 .  We wanted to buy into the HGVC system, but the reasons why I chose this share:
> 
> ...





Helaine said:


> I agree with AZAkiMom.  I've had a very positive experience with FAVC too.  The only major downside I've found is that you have to pay a membership fee with each resale contract you buy.  This is not a factor if you buy one large contract, obviously.
> 
> I've had no problem combining two accounts for a Home or Club season reservation - they usually do it instantly.  Once I wanted to book Open Season with points from two accounts and they asked for an email requesting the combine.  I had an answer and the reservation completed in a couple of hours.
> 
> ...



(10) Any other details - tbd


----------



## alwysonvac (May 23, 2017)

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT AND/OR ADD*

(1) Resort Name - *The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort*
(2) Website - http://bayclub.hgvc.com/
(3) Club Rules / Guide - tbd
(4) HOA Documentation / News  - http://bayclub.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
(5) Resale department - tbd
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted) - optional (additional fee required for HGVC membership)
(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation - RCI (individual membership fee required).
(8) Developer/Partnership company - Nikken Corporation
(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort.


Sandy VDH said:


> There used to be additional actions and restrictions for BC, like you had to actually pay your MF for the point before you used them, and you used to have your points in a separate account.
> 
> However they REMOVED those restraints a few years ago and it is now treated exactly the same as my Seaworld property.  Since BC is considered floating Platinum all year from an ownership perspective, you have to do nothing. You automatically get 7000 for a 2 BR week, no request first then deposit.  Points are automatically in the account, no difference at all from my other property.  They are treated exactly the same. The only exception is I can't book a HOME season week online.  However I have never in my entire time with HGVC ever booked during home season, as BC usually has decent availability.
> 
> So yes at one point they were treated differently, BUT THEY ARE NOT ANY LONGER.


Home week reservation require a written request. Here's the 2018 Request Form - https://hgvclub.com/hoa/167/​
(10) Any other details

Bay Club Fact Sheet - http://www.hgv.com/wp-content/uploads/resort-info/hawaii/Bay Club One-Page.pdf


From 2016 HOA newsletter - http://bayclub.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
_Aloha from Owner Services!
We have just finished wrapping up an extremely busy first half of the year. As we approach the second half of 2016, we are preparing for another busy summer and look forward to welcoming back many Owners who will be celebrating their 20th year of ownership at The Bay Club.

At this time, we would like to take the opportunity to provide you with the following helpful booking reminders:
All Owners requesting to reserve their 2016 or 2017 timeshare week use at The Bay Club must complete a reservation request form in writing and return for processing in one of the following formats:_

_Via fax at (808) 886-4538_
_Via scanned attachment to thebayclub@hgvc.com_
_Via regular mail addressed to Owner Services_
_Request for special unit or location request(s) will be noted on your reservation. These requests are subject to availability on the day of your arrival.

Owners with Hilton Grand Vacations Club membership requesting access to their 2016 or 2017 ClubPoints should contact the Hilton Grand Vacations Call Center at (800) 932-4482 or visit club.hiltongrandvacations.com.
Owners with RCI membership requesting to have their 2016 timeshare week banked must complete the “Spacebank Request” section of the reservation request form and return it directly to Owner Services by December 31, 2016 to have your week deposited with RCI._​​From December 2015 Vacation Ownership Audit (VOA) - http://bayclub.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
_*NOTE 1 - THE ASSOCIATION*
The Bay Club Vacation Owners Association (the “Association”) was incorporated on January 27, 1995, under the laws of Hawaii as a nonprofit, non-stock corporation to operate and manage a timeshare ownership program at the Bay Club at Waikola Beach Resort (the “Condominium”) located in Waikoloa Beach, Hawaii. The Association consists of 168 units (8,568 unit-weeks). The owners of all unit-weeks in the Condominium are the only members.

Nikken Corporation (the “Developer”), a Hawaii corporation, is the developer of the Condominium.

*NOTE 11 - COMMITMENTS*
The Association has a one-year management agreement ending January 1, 2016, with HGVM. HGVM provides on-site management and maintenance services and off-site administrative and accounting services. The contract automatically renews for successive one-year periods unless HGVM or the Association, by a vote of a majority of the owners, determines not to renew the agreement and gives appropriate notice of that determination.

Although no written agreement has been signed, AOAO allows the Association to conduct certain operations in the designated common elements of AOAO. The Association pays a monthly fee of $7,200. For the year ended December 31, 2015, fees amounted to $86,400 and are included in operations expenses.

Although no written agreement has been signed, the Board approved a 60/40 split in rental revenue with the Developer, with 60% of the rental proceeds going to the Developer and 40% to the Association. For the year ended December 31, 2015, rental revenue amounted to $53,135 and is included in other revenue._​​2002 Bay Club goes under Hilton management
http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/stories/2002/11/11/daily78.html
http://archives.starbulletin.com/2002/11/16/business/index2.html
_
The owners of the Bay Club time-share resort at Waikoloa on the Big Island have transferred the sales and marketing of the property to Hilton Grand Vacations Club for an undisclosed price.

The Hilton time-share operation also will assume management of the property when the transfer goes into effect Jan.1.

Richard Lachmann, attorney for the Bay Club Ownership Resort Inc., said yesterday the deal involves the existing 172 units at the resort and does not include the 90-unit Phase II, which broke ground Aug. 6.

Nikken Corp., a Hawaii corporation owned in Japan, joined with Lahaina-headquartered Grand Ownership Resortsin 1994 to convert the Waikoloa resort to time-share.

Sales at the 15.5-acre Bay Club have gone well, to the point of a near sellout, but conditions in Japan led Nikken to seek someone else to take it over, Nikken said in a statement issued in Honolulu.

The Bay Club has been an affiliate of Hilton Grand Vacations since 1999, but the agreement expands Hilton's involvement, the statement said._​


----------



## GT75 (May 23, 2017)

I will add any information gather here to the combined *Sticky HGVC Resort & Affiliated Information*.   Please keep them coming.       Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (May 24, 2017)

It seems like you're alone in an echo chamber.
I tend to ignore posts that are too complicated and too long.
But then, I have the attention span of an 8th grader.

BTW, I also don't like the "10K" descriptions.*

IMHO, all we really need to know is...
1. Is it bookable online or do I have to call in?
B. Is it managed by HGVC or is it independent?

*_I don't like footnotes... Too complicated._

.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 24, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> *IMHO, all we really need to know is...
> 1. Is it bookable online or do I have to call in?
> 2. Is it managed by HGVC or is it independent?*



The purpose of this thread is to provide additional information for folks that are looking to buy at a specific resort.
Every once in a while, we'll get questions about club resorts that may that have different/additional features/rules than the traditional HGVC "developed" resorts.

The Club Resort link provided in the 1st post addresses the question about managed properties or other -  http://www.hgv.com/wp-content/uploads/development/xdevelopment-map.jpg

A list of what is currently bookable online would be very helpful. Perhaps someone can volunteer to put that list together based on the new reservation system. I put a list together back in 2014 for the TUG Advice page (see quote below) but it was based on the old reservation system and doesn't include the new Club resorts that have been added since 2014.



alwysonvac said:


> NOTE: Only the following resorts can be booked via the HGVC online reservation system:
>  Honolulu, Hawaii (Grand Waikikian, Kalia Tower & Lagoon Tower)
>  Waikoloa, Hawaii (Kings' Land, Waikoloa Beach Resort & Bay Club)
>  Las Vegas, Nevada (Flamingo, Trump, Elara, HGVC on Paradise (aka HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton (Karen Ave)) & HGVC on the Boulevard (aka HGVC on the LV Strip))
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (May 24, 2017)

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT AND/OR ADD*

(1) Resort Name: *HGVClub at MarBrisa*
(2) Resort Website: tbd
(3) Resort Club Rules / Guide: tbd
(4) HOA Documentation / News: tbd
(5) Resale department: tbd
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted): HGVC membership no longer available with resale purchases (see link for specifics)

_"GPR/HGVC no longer available for resale transfers" _(2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/gpr-hgvc-no-longer-available-for-resale-transfers.245167/​(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation - RCI, GPX
(8) Developer/Partnership company - Grand Pacific Resorts https://grandpacificresorts.com/

Here's some additional information about the Grand Pacific and HGVC agreement
(a) Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort and Hilton Grand Vacations Expand Relationship (2010) - http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/11/12/idUS196382+12-Nov-2010+BW20101112
(b) Grand Pacific Resorts, Inc. announces development of the Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort, opening in Carlsbad in late 2007 (2007) - http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...c-Resorts-announces-development-Grand-Pacific
(c) TUG Thread: Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort (2007) -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53363​
(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort.

Here are some old threads. Don't know if anything changed

_"HGVC Marbrisa with Grand Pacific Resorts Deed"_ (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-marbrisa-with-grand-pacific-resorts-gpx-deed.254217/
_"Questions for an HGVC Expert" _(2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/questions-for-an-hgvc-expert.244963/
_"Grand Pacific Palisades "convert" to HGVC Points"_ (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/grand-pacific-palisades-convert-to-hgvc-points.245667/
_"HGVC Marbrisa- Questions"_ (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-marbrisa-questions.238501/
(10) Any other details that you think would be useful

Contact Info - https://grandpacificresorts.com/emails/gpm/fall16/contact.html

Latest Resort News - https://grandpacificresorts.com/owners-community/stay-informed/resort-news/

From the December 31, 2014 Year End Financial Statement - https://grandpacificresorts.com/emails/gpm/fall16/images/GPM_2015Financial.pdf
*Note 3. Related Parties*
_*Management agreement:* The Association is operated under a management agreement with Hilton Grand Vacation Club, LLC (HGVC), who has subcontracted with a professional property management company, Grand Pacific Resort Services, L.P. (GPRS), an affiliate of the developer. The Association’s management’s budget is within the guidelines established by the California Bureau of Real Estate, which regulates common interest developments. Management fees under this agreement were $603,212 for the year ended December 31, 2015, of which $563,894 is allocated as fixed expenses under the operating fund and $39,318 is allocated as repairs, replacement and maintenance under the replacement fund.
The Association pays an additional licensing fee to HGVC equal to 2.5 percent of all expenses, before management fees and other adjustments. Licensing fees were $151,937 for the year ended December 31, 2015, and are allocated as administration and sales under the operating fund.
*Exchange affiliation agreement:* Effective September 2006, the Association has entered into an exchange affiliation agreement with HGVC to offer vacation interval owners at the Association the opportunity to utilize the exchange services and related benefits provided through HGVC. Owners who submit a HGVC enrollment agreement and pay the applicable enrollment and transaction fees shall be entitled to full access to all the benefits, reservations and exchange services offered by HGVC. The term of the agreement is five years and is automatically renewable for successive one-year periods, unless terminated in accordance with the agreement. The liability for the 2016 unpaid HGVC memberships has been accrued on the statement of assets, liabilities and fund balance as of December 31, 2015. As of December 31, 2015, the Association owed HGVC $951,062 under this agreement and is reported under
due to related parties on the statement of assets, liabilities and fund balance.
*Other:* In addition, the Association shall compensate GPRS and Advanced Financial Corporation (AFC), an affiliate of the developer, for other services provided, including but not limited to assessments billing and collection, accounting and computer services, file and reservation system maintenance, owner relations service, and Board and members meetings coordination. The Association also reimburses GPRS for any out-of-pocket expenses paid. At December 31, 2015, the Association owed GPRS and AFC and other related parties $611,305 for services provided, including $140,840 of fees billed to interval owners included in assessments and other receivables, which will be collected by the Association on behalf of AFC. At December 31, 2015, the Association incurred $237,595 in expense for these services, which has been allocated to administration and sales, fixed expenses and owner relations and guest services under the operating fund on the statement of revenues, expenses and changes in fund balance (deficit). 
*Cost-sharing agreement:* The Association has entered into a cost and facilities sharing agreement with Grand Pacific Carlsbad, L.P. (the Developer), a California limited partnership, to share common operating expenses related to the common facilities, private road and parking lot shared with the nearby hotel owned by the Developer. These expenses shall be shared between the Association and the Developer based on the burden each places on the property, as measured by such factors as the number of rooms, occupancy rates and occupants per unit. Currently, allocation percentages for the Association and the Developer are 44 percent and 56 percent, respectively. In addition, as consideration for allowing the Association to use roadways, parking facilities and other common facilities, the Association pays the Developer, in advance, an annual facilities fee, subject to annual consumer price index increases, based on the number of intervals. For both 2015 and 2016, the fee per interval was $22. The Association incurred expenses of $138,809 for the year ended December 31, 2015, which is allocated to fixed expenses under the operating fund. For the year ended December 31, 2016, the Association paid the Developer $156,373, which has been recorded as prepaid expenses on the statement of assets, liabilities and fund balance at December 31, 2015._​


----------



## alwysonvac (May 24, 2017)

GT75 said:


> I will add any information gather here to the combined *Sticky HGVC Resort & Affiliated Information*.   Please keep them coming.       Thanks.



All of my HGVC weeks have been at HGVC developer built resorts. But I'll put together a few based on information posted in the past. 
The rest will have to come from other volunteers.


----------



## GT75 (May 25, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> All of my HGVC weeks have been at HGVC developer built resorts. But I'll put together a few based on information posted in the past.
> The rest will have to come from other volunteers.



Thanks for your work.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 25, 2017)

Bay Club addenda:

Bill for MF's are sent in December.

Home week reservations are not on a 12 month boundary. There is a starting window, when the forms come out (Late in the year of the year prior to the booking year. (late 2016 for booking 2018 week. All of 2018 is open then.)


----------



## alwysonvac (May 25, 2017)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Bay Club addenda:
> 
> Bill for MF's are sent in December.
> 
> Home week reservations are not on a 12 month boundary. There is a starting window, when the forms come out (Late in the year of the year prior to the booking year. (late 2016 for booking 2018 week. All of 2018 is open then.)


Thank you. 

I found an old thread that talks about this - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/newbie-contacting-bay-club.224695/

It looks like the following was communicated to owners in late 2013​
_The arrival of the holiday season finds us ready to assist you with the details of reserving your 2015 reservation at The Bay Club. lf you are planning to use your Bay Club Owner's week(s) in 2015, please complete the enclosed 2015 Reservation Request form and return it to Hilton Grand Vacations Club in the envelope provided. lf you are an Owner of multiple weeks, please complete a separate reservation request form for each week. Additionally, forms may be faxed to 808-886-4538 or sent via email to thebayclub@hgvc.com. Please ensure emails include all the details of the Reservation Request form to avoid processing delays. lf you do not plan to use your Bay Club Home Week(s) in 2015, there is no need to complete the form but please call Hilton Grand Vacations Club to let us know. You may print out additional Reservation Request forms via the lnternet at https://mrvw.hgvclub.comlhoal16Tl.

As a Bay Club Owner, your 2015 Bay Club reservation may be made starting January 2, 2014. To ensure all Bay Club Owners equal access to reservations and to ensure compliance with Bay Club Vacation Owners Association Program Rules, all reservation requests must be submitted in writing. ln the event your reservation request cannot be fulfilled, you will be contacted by a Hilton Grand Vacations Club Counselor to discuss alternate dates. Reservation Request forms received on or before January 2, 2014, will be date stamped upon receipt and reservations will be processed in the order in which they are received. Written confirmation of your reservation will be emailed to you once your reservation request has been processed.

Your 2015 Maintenance Fee must be paid prior to the processing of any reservation request. The amount due for 2015 is equivalent to your 2014 Maintenance Fee, soon to be announced via the 2014 Maintenance Fee statement that you will be receiving in November. Please include payment information when submitting your reservation request. Your actual 2015 Maintenance Fee statement will reflect the payment and you will either be billed the difference or receive a credit to your account._​


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 26, 2017)

You no longer have to pay a year in advance While you reserve in advance you pay in December just before the year you are using.

Another quirk. You can't block book. (Multiple weeks in a row.) Each week is a separate booking. I usually mark on all forms that I want a block booking, and that I can be flexible about when. (I go usually in January, and I take the time to actually talk with the staff to see what is available the next year. No Problems so far. . . )

(And no problems with the staff, either. They seem particularly appreciative of owners who are not HGVC points members, because we are the repeat customers who come back year after year.)

Also, for those direct owners wanting to book a particular unit, be aware that the units are split into different periods, per week starting date. Unit X will always be starting Thursdays, Y on Fridays, Z on Saturdays and, Unit P on Sundays. So if you want unit CCC for your week, you need to find what week it is assigned and book that period.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 28, 2017)

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT AND/OR ADD*

(1) Resort Name: *Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort*
(2) Resort Website: http://plantationbeach-irp.hgvc.com/ & http://www.floridagrandvacations.com/hutchinsonisland/plantation_home.php
(3) Resort Club Rules / Guide: http://plantationbeach-irp.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
(4) HOA Documentation / News: http://plantationbeach-irp.hgvc.com/hoa-updates.html
(5) Resale department: http://www.floridagrandvacations.com/hutchinsonisland/plantation_sales.php
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted): Optional
(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation - RCI, Interval International
(8) Developer/Partnership company - Managed by Hilton Grand Vacations Management Company.
(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort.

Here an old thread. Don't know if anything changed
_"II Exchanges with HGVC"_ (2010) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-exchanges-with-hgvc.131801/​(10) Any other details that you think would be useful

HGVC Videos -










Plantation Beach Club Flexible Use Program - https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByZ8pXNPwzFmREJDZUxPUDJvdDg

_What is Plantation Beach Club Flexible Use Program?
The Flexible Use Program is an ownership program designed to give an owner more flexibility when planning their vacation.

What Are The Benefits Of Flexible Use?_

_You own part of a “pool” rather than a specific week so you are not locked into a particular week or unit year after year._
_You may alter the time of your annual vacation to fit your family’s busy schedule._
_You have the flexibility to vacation during special family occasions._
_What Do I Own?_

_You own a deeded week at Plantation Beach Club @IRP. It can be rented, exchanged, bequeathed, resold, or better yet, used at a time that best fits your schedule._
_How Do I Use My Flexible Week?_

_You must submit a written Flexible Reservation Request form to Plantation Beach Club @IRP each year because THE WEEK NUMBER ON YOUR DEED IS NOT YOUR CONFIRMED FLEXIBLE WEEK._
_Mail, e-mail or Fax your completed Flexible Reservation Request form to Plantation Beach Club @IRP. Your request will be confirmed no earlier than 365 days prior to your choice and no later than 10 days prior to the week of your choice._
_There are three flex seasons._
_Flex A is deeded weeks 1 to 4 and may flex into weeks 1 thru 4 only._
_Flex B is deeded weeks 16 to 34 and may flex into weeks 16 thru 34 only._
_Flex C is deeded weeks 35 to 50 and may flex into weeks 35 thru 50 only._

_Try to reserve your week early. Most owners make reservations at least one year in advance._
_In the event that more requests are made for a given unit type and week than there are available, the criteria for determining the relative priorities are the following:_
_Number of weeks owned (to facilitate reservation of contiguous weeks for multi-week purchasers)._
_Availability of secondary preference._

_After the above criteria is met all others will be put into a lottery and names “drawn from the hat”._
_How Do I Rent My Flexible Week?_

_Complete the first steps of How Do I Use My Flexible Week? This is necessary since you cannot rent your deeded week. After your reservation is confirmed, you will receive a copy of your confirmed reservation._
_Fill out the Hilton Grand Vacations Exclusive Timeshare Rental Contract._
_Mail, e-mail or Fax the completed Rental Contract and a copy of your confirmed reservation to the fax number or address at the top of the Exclusive Timeshare Rental Contract._
_How Do I Exchange My Flexible Week?_

_Complete the first steps of How Do I Use My Flexible Week?_
_After you have your confirmation with your reservation number you may call your exchange company and give them the unit and week that you have reserved. Do Not Give Them Your Deeded Unit or Week. The exchange company will contact us to verify the information. We will deny the banking if they have incorrect information, so please ensure you give them the correct information._
_What Are The Rules of Flextime Ownership?_

_You will be confirmed into the week of your choice on a first-come, first served, space available basis._
_In the event that more requests are made for a given unit type and week than there are available, the criteria for determining the relative priorities are the following:_
_Number of weeks owned (to facilitate reservation of contiguous weeks for multi-week purchasers)._
_Availability of secondary preference._
_After the above criteria is met all others will be put into a lottery and names “drawn from the hat”._

_Because of normal high demand for holiday time, your request for this time period will be subject to a simple rotation procedure that allows a fair opportunity for all members to reserve a holiday vacation._
_There is a $25 fee to change a confirmed reservation._
_There is no carry-over or accrual of unused time to subsequent years. Owners not making timely reservations may lose use of their Flex time for that year._
_If the owner is not able to make satisfactory reservations, they are not relieved of their obligation to pay all assessments and taxes associated with the ownership of the week._
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort Rental Rates - http://www.floridagrandvacations.com/hutchinsonisland/plantation_rates.php

From the 2016 Annual Meeting Minutes - https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByZ8pXNPwzFmTW9YajQ2MUdWdTQ

_*Projects Completed*_

_New BBQ grills _
_Patio furniture replaced_
_Gardenia room renovation_
_Washers and dryers replaced in all units_
_Hot water heaters replaced in all units_
_Window replacement_
_Spa surface was refinished_
_Lanai ceiling fans replaced_
_*Projects to be completed in 2016*_

_Unit sliding glass doors to be replaced_
_13 fire rated windows to be replaced_
_Concrete restoration of the building in phases over five year period_
_Plantation Beach Club has entered into a Broker agreement with Grand Vacations Realty, LLC to sell certain timeshare inventory owned by the Association.  Mrs. Anderson explained the 56 weeks would be sold by direct sales over the phone to existing Hilton Grand Vacations owners for points.  Ms. Ciolino will have 35 Association owned weeks remaining to sell.

Q.  What is the policy on animals being in-house?
A.  Service animals and companion therapy animals are allowed.

Q.  Do you have to be in house to use the facilities?
A.  Yes, it is not in our bylaws to use the facilities year round.

Q. What will happen to our ownership at Plantation Beach Club in 2024?
A.  Attorney Michael Belle will work on a proposed amendment that would change the “40 year” clause to “in perpetuity” unless a super majority of the owners vote to terminate the Association.
_​Hutchinson Island, Florida
http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/cities/hutchinson-island.html
http://floridashutchinsonisland.com/index.htm
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g34309-Hutchinson_Island_Florida-Vacations.html​


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 16, 2017)

*UPDATED press announcement links and HGVC membership info based on ConejoRed‘s 12/16 post (link)*
*
PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT AND/OR ADD*

(1) Resort Name: *HGVClub at MarBrisa*
(2) Resort Website: tbd
(3) Resort Club Rules / Guide: tbd
(4) HOA Documentation / News: tbd
(5) Resale department: tbd
(6) HGVC membership (mandatory/optional/grandfathered/restricted): *Mandatory*
HGVC membership no longer available with resale purchases (see link for specifics)

"GPR/HGVC no longer available for resale transfers" (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/gpr-hgvc-no-longer-available-for-resale-transfers.245167/​(7) Major Exchange Company affiliation - RCI, GPX
(8) Developer/Partnership company - Grand Pacific Resorts https://grandpacificresorts.com/

Here's some additional information about the Grand Pacific and HGVC agreement
(a) Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort and Hilton Grand Vacations Expand Relationship *(2010)* - http://newsroom.hilton.com/index.cf...nd-hilton-grand-vacations-expand-relationship
(b) Grand Pacific Resorts, Inc. announces development of the Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort, opening in Carlsbad in late 2007 *(2007)* - https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...c-Resorts-announces-development-Grand-Pacific
(c) TUG Thread: Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort (2007) -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53363​
(9) Please explain in detail the difference between your affiliate resort and HGVC developed resort.

Here are some old threads. Don't know if anything changed

_"HGVC Marbrisa with Grand Pacific Resorts Deed"_ (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-marbrisa-with-grand-pacific-resorts-gpx-deed.254217/
_"Questions for an HGVC Expert" _(2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/questions-for-an-hgvc-expert.244963/
_"Grand Pacific Palisades "convert" to HGVC Points"_ (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/grand-pacific-palisades-convert-to-hgvc-points.245667/
_"HGVC Marbrisa- Questions"_ (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-marbrisa-questions.238501/
(10) Any other details that you think would be useful

Contact Info - https://grandpacificresorts.com/emails/gpm/fall16/contact.html

Latest Resort News - https://grandpacificresorts.com/owners-community/stay-informed/resort-news/

From the December 31, 2014 Year End Financial Statement - https://grandpacificresorts.com/emails/gpm/fall16/images/GPM_2015Financial.pdf
*Note 3. Related Parties*
_*Management agreement:* The Association is operated under a management agreement with Hilton Grand Vacation Club, LLC (HGVC), who has subcontracted with a professional property management company, Grand Pacific Resort Services, L.P. (GPRS), an affiliate of the developer. The Association’s management’s budget is within the guidelines established by the California Bureau of Real Estate, which regulates common interest developments. Management fees under this agreement were $603,212 for the year ended December 31, 2015, of which $563,894 is allocated as fixed expenses under the operating fund and $39,318 is allocated as repairs, replacement and maintenance under the replacement fund.
The Association pays an additional licensing fee to HGVC equal to 2.5 percent of all expenses, before management fees and other adjustments. Licensing fees were $151,937 for the year ended December 31, 2015, and are allocated as administration and sales under the operating fund.
*Exchange affiliation agreement:* Effective September 2006, the Association has entered into an exchange affiliation agreement with HGVC to offer vacation interval owners at the Association the opportunity to utilize the exchange services and related benefits provided through HGVC. Owners who submit a HGVC enrollment agreement and pay the applicable enrollment and transaction fees shall be entitled to full access to all the benefits, reservations and exchange services offered by HGVC. The term of the agreement is five years and is automatically renewable for successive one-year periods, unless terminated in accordance with the agreement. The liability for the 2016 unpaid HGVC memberships has been accrued on the statement of assets, liabilities and fund balance as of December 31, 2015. As of December 31, 2015, the Association owed HGVC $951,062 under this agreement and is reported under
due to related parties on the statement of assets, liabilities and fund balance.
*Other:* In addition, the Association shall compensate GPRS and Advanced Financial Corporation (AFC), an affiliate of the developer, for other services provided, including but not limited to assessments billing and collection, accounting and computer services, file and reservation system maintenance, owner relations service, and Board and members meetings coordination. The Association also reimburses GPRS for any out-of-pocket expenses paid. At December 31, 2015, the Association owed GPRS and AFC and other related parties $611,305 for services provided, including $140,840 of fees billed to interval owners included in assessments and other receivables, which will be collected by the Association on behalf of AFC. At December 31, 2015, the Association incurred $237,595 in expense for these services, which has been allocated to administration and sales, fixed expenses and owner relations and guest services under the operating fund on the statement of revenues, expenses and changes in fund balance (deficit). 
*Cost-sharing agreement:* The Association has entered into a cost and facilities sharing agreement with Grand Pacific Carlsbad, L.P. (the Developer), a California limited partnership, to share common operating expenses related to the common facilities, private road and parking lot shared with the nearby hotel owned by the Developer. These expenses shall be shared between the Association and the Developer based on the burden each places on the property, as measured by such factors as the number of rooms, occupancy rates and occupants per unit. Currently, allocation percentages for the Association and the Developer are 44 percent and 56 percent, respectively. In addition, as consideration for allowing the Association to use roadways, parking facilities and other common facilities, the Association pays the Developer, in advance, an annual facilities fee, subject to annual consumer price index increases, based on the number of intervals. For both 2015 and 2016, the fee per interval was $22. The Association incurred expenses of $138,809 for the year ended December 31, 2015, which is allocated to fixed expenses under the operating fund. For the year ended December 31, 2016, the Association paid the Developer $156,373, which has been recorded as prepaid expenses on the statement of assets, liabilities and fund balance at December 31, 2015._​


----------



## GT75 (Dec 16, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> (1) Resort Name: *HGVClub at MarBrisa*



Updated Sticky with this information.     Thanks.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you @GT75 and @alwysonvac for your tremendous work in pulling together info on the HGVC system.  This information is extremely helpful and much appreciated!


----------



## GT75 (Dec 18, 2017)

You are welcome.   I am glad that you found the information helpful.    That is the real reason behind the exercise.    I am also thankful for everyone that has helped with the Stickies and also with our forum in general.    We really have a great group of people.


----------

